
Ask HN: Convert any link(mostly blog articles) to a discussion thread - hackersway
I am working on a small service where you can convert any blog link to a discussion thread and share annotations and comments etc. any thoughts, comments ?
======
brudgers
If the service follows the link, fetches content, and redisplays that content
then it will be easy for the rights holders for that content to make copyright
infringement claims...notice how HN only hosts the location of the content not
the content itself?

It's also simpler to just link. Good luck.

------
tohmasch
Is there a current landing page?

-Twitter sign in

-Anonymous commenting

-Further sharing

